# Can a resort review be hiding?



## sammy (Sep 27, 2005)

I thought I submitted a review for Monarch Grand Cancun Resort in Las Vegas back in April.  I don't see it.  My mind does seem to be going of late, but I could swear I actually saw it in the reviews as well.  Could it be somewhere and I just don't see it?  Could it have been deleted?  I felt there was not much current info and felt upated info was needed....should I resubmit (my memory won't be quite as fresh now, 6 months later)?


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 27, 2005)

sammy said:
			
		

> I thought I submitted a review for Monarch Grand Cancun Resort in Las Vegas back in April.  I don't see it.  My mind does seem to be going of late, but I could swear I actually saw it in the reviews as well.  Could it be somewhere and I just don't see it?  Could it have been deleted?  I felt there was not much current info and felt upated info was needed....should I resubmit (my memory won't be quite as fresh now, 6 months later)?



There are two reviews posted from May 2005.  If yours is not one of them, then there is no place else it could be.  If you have additional information not covered in the existing recent reviews, then by all means resubmit - it would be the first review for this resort entered via the new review system.   

If you submitted in April, it could have fallen through the cracks as that was just about the time we were transitioning between review managers for US West.  Check with Bill Rogers, tug@tug2.net, who keeps copies of all reviews submitted.  It might save you some rewrite time.


----------



## danb (Sep 30, 2005)

*Lost Reviews*

I to have submitted reviews for HGVC Oahu and The Pahio KEK at least 2 months ago. I wonder if I did something wrong


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 30, 2005)

danb said:
			
		

> I to have submitted reviews for HGVC Oahu and The Pahio KEK at least 2 months ago. I wonder if I did something wrong



Bill Hall does an excellent job of keeping up with Hawaii submissions.  First step would be to contact him and make sure he received your reviews.  (Find one of his New Hawaii Review threads here in the TUG General forum, click on his name on the left side of one of his posts, and select whether to send as email or private message.)


----------



## billhall (Oct 1, 2005)

*Missing Reviews for Hilton and Pahio KEK*

I looked thru the emails/notices that I've received over the last several months and I don't see reviews from you.  I hope you still have copies and/or can resubmit them.  I try to get the reviews included within a day or 2 of receiving them.  It might be a little slower right now since I'm in Hawaii til late October and have time zone/connectiivity issues.  But I am still updating .

   There has been 1 review for Ka'Eo Kai and several for the Hilton in the last several months (i.e. since the new review system cutover on June 1st).

  Update: Bill Rodgers checked his database of all reviews submitted and didn't find yours. 

  Sorry you're having trouble and hope you resend the reviews.


----------

